# What is Colnago introducing in September?



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/04/guess-whats-coming-from-colnago-in.html


----------



## zipptrek (Jun 16, 2002)

edited


----------



## colnago italy (Feb 12, 2010)

Mike and internet blogs... funny...
We will talk again in 5 - 6 months.
Enjoy.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

I would take anything Maestro says about Colnago with many grains of salt.

I've heard rumors that Colnago is raising the bar for next year's frames...can't wait!


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

raising bar = raising price for no reason


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

We don't have any information on the next Colnago frame, so it is premature to get cynical just yet...like other Colnago fans on this forum, I'll stay excited for the "next best thing" and will make my evaluations when I ride it!


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

BB30 on all carbon frames, and larger sloping sizes.


----------



## colnago italy (Feb 12, 2010)

well, we are working on a new BB70. 
You can't believe how stiffer it is, compared to the old BB30


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

colnago italy said:


> well, we are working on a new BB70.
> You can't believe how stiffer it is, compared to the old BB30


I will let this advancement pass me. I am not a racer, megawatt producer or in need of a ******-stiff bike.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

There are also some issues with BB30. A lot of people don't think it's what it's made out to be.


----------

